# louisvillle beats #1 syracuse



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG 

the unranked Louisville cardinals top the #1 syracuse orange in a huge upset at the last game to be played at freedom hall. I am Shocked Extatic and sad all at the same time.:sad01:

I love freedom hall which was voted one of the hardest playces to play and have allot of good memories going to games there and hate that the cards wont play there anymore. I also hate the idea of this new stadium being that we really dont have the money for it and there is a long list of things that that are more important than building a new stadium being that we already have a perfectly good one already. But what a way to go pulling off a huge upset by beating the #1 team in the nation. we should be in the big dance now. 

I'll be drinking some jim bean black and smoking a macanudo hyde park tonight to celebrate awsome! :happy03::happy04:


----------

